# Chama River?



## Jacob151 (Sep 21, 2020)

Lucy said:


> Has anyone done the Chama recently? Flowing 600..... just curious.


I've done it in the last couple of weeks. Trying to get out there today for a day run.


----------



## Jacob151 (Sep 21, 2020)

600 is a good level


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

I was there a few weekends ago...600cfs. I ran a heavily loaded boat (two passengers and gear for four people) and was fine other than some mild scraping in a few shallow areas. If you're lightly loaded, it should be pretty easy.
I'd say go for it.


----------



## elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

600 is good, but they're going to likely drop it any day now. Check the Rec.gov page or call before you drive down there.


----------



## diamondheart (Feb 5, 2012)

Dam operator tells me it's going to 200 on the 28th. Get it while you can!


----------



## blazer (May 7, 2014)

Left my rafts at home this time and had a great overnight stand-up paddle trip from the dam down to Big Eddy last weekend. Great level for mini-max or similar smaller boat. Leave all the junk at home and go light (but bring drinks!).


----------

